# Resetting Genie - mini clients and that black screen



## philiphotog (Nov 28, 2012)

I've only been a DirecTV customer for three weeks and had the Genie and two mini clients installed. As well documented here, I'm also having the black screen issues on my mini clients and have to reboot the HR-34 every few days. Most of the time is just unresponsive with a black screen or the same but with the clock in the top right corner. Other times the C-31 will take about 10-20 seconds once turned on just to bring up live tv.

Anyways, I've turned off the power saver feature as a work around and we will see how that goes although it still gets sluggish after a while when going through the menu commands.

I called technical this morning and they are working on a fix. The purpose of adding my 5 cents here is I would recommend those having issues to submit a diagnosis system report with the tech rep so it all gets logged and may prove helpful to engineering.


----------



## jsclarke (Jul 10, 2007)

I've just got 3 mini clients and an HR 34 installed 2 days ago and I've gotten a black screen twice. I have noticed some say to leave the C31s on- and disable the power save feature- but if you had 3 clients on all the time that would take up 3 of your 5 tuners, right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You are certainly welcome to discuss your issues in this thread but you'll get the right people's attention by reporting issues here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208310


----------

